# Red moss



## AEWHistory (Nov 6, 2008)

A guy on ebay is selling a red moss. It looks neat but I've never seen a red moss before and I don't know if it have any special care requirements. For that matter, I don't even know if it's a truly aquatic moss since I've never seen one like it before. Anyone have any experience with red mosses?

Thanks!


----------



## shaman. (Oct 26, 2012)

If you mean Caloglossa cf. beccarii, that's not a moss but algae. I am also planning to get it, but it is expencive for an algae.


----------



## AEWHistory (Nov 6, 2008)

Really? On ebay it's listed as a "rare red moss". Is this what you're talking about? I didn't notice a species shown in the listing, so perhaps this is a bit misleading. I'd like to know, if possible, but I don't want to post a link to ebay (I'm pretty sure that isn't allowed). This stuff is $25 a portion, so I don't fancy paying that much for something that isn't really aquatic, or isn't really a moss, or whatever.

EDIT: it looks like I found the same moss had once been for sale at APC. It might even have been the same person, not sure. It seems that whomever sells this keeps calling it moss even though the correction about it being an algae has been out there awhile now. I have to admit that this bothers me. Ignorance happens to all of us, but this feels like a willful attempt to mislead about what this stuff is. Perhaps I'm being harsh, but it just raises a flag. 

Rare Red (not)Moss that had been FS at APC. I also found an old listing at aquabid with the same pic used on ebay, as well as the same description. Again, not sure if this is the same person, but the advert seems to be reused a lot.


----------



## shaman. (Oct 26, 2012)

PM me the ebay link. If that is Caloglossa then no wories, it is aquatic. Actualy it is quite invasive, something like sinking Riccia.


----------



## Jvidi (Dec 9, 2014)

It is indeed the same. I checked out the ebay listing and made sure. Though it is algae it is often called moss. Probably because algae is a taboo word on sites like this or in the aquarium trade as a whole. I wonder if so many people would have moss balls if it was called an algae ball  ohh well. It looks nice, I want some too!


----------



## serenityfate (Jan 29, 2014)

I have this "moss" it does not need any special care. Just grow it like a regular moss. Some people would say it would need some co2, i have both in one non co2 and one in co2. The only difference is the growth pattern. This moss does grow slow though


----------



## AEWHistory (Nov 6, 2008)

shaman. said:


> PM me the ebay link. If that is Caloglossa then no wories, it is aquatic. Actualy it is quite invasive, something like sinking Riccia.


It looks as though the folks below have managed to beat me to this. However, if you'd like I can still pm you the ebay ad.

Btw, what is sinking riccia? (Anyone notice that the ipad wants to auto fill "riccia" as "ricin"? Gotta be careful there or all us plant folks are gonna end up on government lists....  )



Jvidi said:


> It is indeed the same. I checked out the ebay listing and made sure. Though it is algae it is often called moss. Probably because algae is a taboo word on sites like this or in the aquarium trade as a whole. I wonder if so many people would have moss balls if it was called an algae ball  ohh well. It looks nice, I want some too!


Now that you mention it, it makes sense that peeps would avoid calling it an algae. After all, what aquatic plant keeper BUYS algae! I'm probably going to give this a try, so don't buy it all! :wink:



serenityfate said:


> I have this "moss" it does not need any special care. Just grow it like a regular moss. Some people would say it would need some co2, i have both in one non co2 and one in co2. The only difference is the growth pattern. This moss does grow slow though


Thanks for the feedback. It seems this is exactly the sort of feedback I've been looking for. Does it attach itself to stuff? How do you use it? As a foreground plant?


----------



## samee (Oct 14, 2011)

Jvidi said:


> It is indeed the same. I checked out the ebay listing and made sure. Though it is algae it is often called moss. Probably because algae is a taboo word on sites like this or in the aquarium trade as a whole. I wonder if so many people would have moss balls if it was called an algae ball  ohh well. It looks nice, I want some too!


Isnt moss ball just clado algae? I absolutely hate that algae, had to break down my tank cause of that.


----------



## serenityfate (Jan 29, 2014)

Heres a pic of it. I attached it to ss mesh. And it attaches itself to things pretty easy. Just the sinple basic tie it on with a string and let it sit and grow lol


----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

stuff is invasive, just popped out of nowhere for me...


----------

